# Company Summer Outing Ideas needed



## pcgirl54 (May 4, 2006)

Looking for ideas for fairly new company summer outing on a budget in the greater Boston area. People commute from different areas and we are within 10 miles of Boston about 100 employees. Mixed ages and interests that may include families. 90% of the employees are male who love cars. Most are from New England but others are from Southern states.

I have lot of ideas that cost 35-50pp  like Ducktour/lunch/movie combo or Cape Cod Dinner train,Essex Shore Clambake & boatride. Cost needs to be 10-20pp. Past events employee may pay a portion out of pocket but it needs to be affordable if families are involved.

One co worker thought we may go to some type of park and have caterers bring food. This is kind of boring to me but I still need to investigate that and I think permits would be needed. Another thought about a golf activity. Canobie Lake Park/Six Flags are other ideas but not all committee members want this either.

We need to have something where you can eat and do something if people are going to want to drive or bring their kids.

Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 4, 2006)

I wonder if any of the museums can accomodate a catered meal? We went to the Science Museum last year after lunch and I regretted not going earlier in the day. My kids LOVED it and even us older folks enjoyed it. We stayed until they chased us out to close.

Not sure if you could get it under budget, but a theatrical production would be nice as well if you could find something that would appeal to a wide age range. I can't recall the name of the theatre I visited there (something like Wheaton) but the production was excellent and the cost very low.

Or a day at the ball park might appeal to many.

Sheila


----------



## ausman (May 4, 2006)

Have you checked out a Pawsox game in the party tent.

See the Red Sox baseball stars of the future in Pawtucket. Price may be a little out of the range but in keeping with what you want.

http://www.pawsox.com/tickets/party_tent/


----------



## KenK (May 9, 2006)

In NJ, Monmouth Race Track has giant grounds set up for picnics/BBQs with large group functions.  It is located right before thw grandstands, and is separated into areas so each group (Bell Labs, Verizon, Fort Monmouth & so on) can keep their groups together with BBQ pits and bring your own stuff....or supplied by venders.  There are covered areas, as well. (And of course, you can contract with the main restaurants for full catered inside in the AC....Kids have entertainment.

Until recently, Gulfstream had the same set up, but with free, live entertainment usually after the last race.   In both tracks, with enough time, they will name one of the races for the group.

I don't see picnic grounds here, but it might give you an idea.  I usually see the kids learning how to handicap....I mean seeing how the clown can paint their faces.

http://www.suffolkdowns.com/sd/sd/index.php?page=group_sales&div=about

Just another idea to think about


----------

